# Tune-O-Matic upgrade?



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I have an off brand Les Paul with the stock bridge. 

Under some configuration, I can hear some vibration from the saddle when I pluck a string. 

I also don't have large enough movement to properly intonate some of the strings. 

Would I have better results with another bridge? 

This is my first tune o matic... What's good and what's not? 

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

To know exactly which bridge will work you need to let us know the post diameter and distance between centres, 

Gotoh makes great stuff and for the money, I think it's the best option, if you want to spend more Schaller or Faber.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

I was able to correct a similar issue with a cheap tune o matic using blue loctite on the buzzing part. It works.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Jimmy_D said:


> To know exactly which bridge will work you need to let us know the post diameter and distance between centres,
> 
> Gotoh makes great stuff and for the money, I think it's the best option, if you want to spend more Schaller or Faber.


I tought they were all pretty similar... Shows I don't know them much!


Here's pictures with a measuring tape. Do we measure these in inch or cm?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

It's pretty hard to measure from that picture but if my guesstimate of 74mm centre to centre is correct, and you want more travel for intonation and good quality, I'd go with a Gotoh GE-103BTN


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a gold schaller roller bridge for a gibson 

I actually prefer the tone pros bridges


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Jimmy_D said:


> It's pretty hard to measure from that picture but if my guesstimate of 74mm centre to centre is correct, and you want more travel for intonation and good quality, I'd go with a Gotoh GE-103BTN


I tried measuring again which is hard to do without taking the bridge out (I'll do that when the string are not newly installed)
I tought I read 73mm but I don't think it's possible so I think you're right with 74










The bridge you suggest, does it really have more saddle movements? Seems close to what I have... 

What's good on bridges like that? What to check? 
Are roller saddle good? I've seen a few designs online and I don't know what to think of it.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Side question. 

I barely ever break a string. Unless it is very old. 
On this guitar that I didn't own a month yet, I already broke 5 strings. High E and B strings so far. But, it seems it breaks easily. 

Is it the angle between the stop piece and the bridge, or are the saddles too sharp?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

BTY, the roller bridge is not fastened to the guitar. It is held in place by the pins and the string pressure.


----------



## redman (Oct 18, 2016)

those wide cut saddles got to go.or find a bit better quality bridge


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

redman said:


> those wide cut saddles got to go.or find a bit better quality bridge


Thanks for confirming my idea. 

I ordered a chrome roller bridge. Can't be as bad as this one anyway. 

I did read online that people disliked the bridge on that guitar. Now I know why.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It doesn't look like the greatest quality bridge, but some tweaking will make it better until you get the new one (see your other thread) 
Even Gibson or the MIJ's can have bridge issues also, so don't be discouraged. 

Try top wrapping the tailpiece to lessen the angle across the saddle also


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I noticed that you have the saddles screwed all the way back. If the bridge was not positioned correctly when the guitar was manufactured, you still might have intonation problems with the replacement.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I noticed that you have the saddles screwed all the way back. If the bridge was not positioned correctly when the guitar was manufactured, you still might have intonation problems with the replacement.


Half of them are near the back. 3 could use one or two extra mm. 

If I understood how works the bridge I ordered, and the sizes, I think I may be OK.

But I'll try to tweak it in the meanwhile for sure, the vibrations are indeed annoying... And I am not sure I'll get the parts before the Christmas holidays. 




Scotty said:


> Even Gibson or the MIJ's can have bridge issues also, so don't be discouraged.
> 
> Try top wrapping the tailpiece to lessen the angle across the saddle also


Thanks for the support. 
I think I can lift the tailpiece, is that doable and a valid option too?


----------

